# Saw and Work Pics



## Terence Hill

Hi,

my Name is Stefan and this is my first Post in an International Board. Im 20 Years old an bought my fist Saw with 17. A Stihl 440. I like Stihl but other manufacturer like Husquvarna/Jonsereds, Solo would be fine too.
My English isn`t very good, but i hope you can understand.

I´ll show you some Pictures....i hope thast ok^^.







This is our Fendt Farmer 3s. Small and agile. Good for the bavarian forest.






My first and favorite Saw. 






This is my 031. I don´t use ist, i think the condition is fine.






My Stihl 064 with broken crankshaft. I replaced it and now it works perfect.
















Altogether, in the back you can see my Contra. I ?restore? (right?) it.


----------



## Terence Hill

Our Fendt with a Winch.











Very Funny, to Saw with it.






My selfmade Mill.






Selfmade Container.











You know it in USA? Bmw C1 and my 325ti Compact.


----------



## dingeryote

Terrence,

Welcome and Hello!!

Nice Pics!


Your old Fendt is a classy old Gal! Love the Headlights!LOL! 
It's in really good shape! 

Your C1 is not seen here and is unusual for having the windscreen.
Americans don't see Motorcycles the same way Euro's do.

Make sure to stick around and join in more often!!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Terence Hill

The Fendt is good old German Engineering
The C1 is an Eyecatcher. Everybody looks on it.
Its Funny to drive without Helmet. And its legal in Germany.


----------



## tjbier

Welcome Stefan!
Very nice equipment you have! I like your home made firewood box on the Fendt, and your chainsaw mill!
You will fit in just fine here. And your English is far better than my German


----------



## josh1981

welcome to the site. You live in a great country. I am planning to visit there one day.

I am like you I love stihl but husky, dolmar, jonsered are all great saws. stihl is my favorate though!

I like german products the best! they just hold up.

Where is that town you live in? That BMW looks like its parked on a parking garage ion a big city


----------



## Terence Hill

Servus,

i parked the Car in Ingolstadt, thats near to my home. 10 minutes to drive. I life in a smaler Village. There is EADS, they build the Eurofighter (final assembly).

I think you know Ingolstadt, ist called "Auditown".

The small Wood we have is near Regensburg, east Bavaria. There is my second Home, but my Saws are allway with me:greenchainsaw:


In Germany you don't need a saw, bigger than a 660. A bar with 50cm would do it mostley. Other Guys have big Bars on the Saws, but i stick to the rule (?)

1hp per 4 inch of Bar. So i have the 440 with a 15 inch Bar and the 064 with 20 inch. 
In German, Pro 1Ps 10cm Schienenlänge.

The Saws aren't oversized and make a good speed in the Wood. So "We are Stihls, and we gonna clean your Wood"

@josh1981 Yes, visit us. The nearest i come to America, was in Holiday. One time in Mexico and Dominican Republic.


----------



## josh1981

Ahh man Audi is a great car. I might get a vw next time. It's very high on my list. You live in a great country. Nice people beautiful women great health care best cars and chainsaws in the world best products in world. 

Send a few of those older German women my way! 

Btw getting a ms441 this sat if not 460 see what they have at store. 

I wish I could move to germany.


----------



## Terence Hill

Buy a Merc or a Beamer^^ 

Audi, VW, Skoda, Seat all the same. When you buy an Seat Exeo, you get an old Audi A4 with a normal Price. But its better for Volkswagen, you buy a Product thats fully developed, because they have no costs. The Product ist alredy there.
They Build the Same ####, but say "Look a new Car"! Technical its an old Audi A4 with new cloth.

Bmw and Merc have running Costs to engineer a Car. They can't say "Dad (VW), i need a Knob for my air con" 
They hafe to build it!

Stay in the USA, the Saws are Cheaper^^. And go for the 460. Looks better than the 441.






Equipment for our Winch.






Aluminium Tape, to deflect the heat.

I've bought a new muffler, because the old was broken, while i carve the Christmas Tree.











This is the Muffler from a 660. For the old 064, you need an adapter. My Dealer in i were . Then we call Stihl^^.






When i bought the Saw, there were no Ignition. The Universal Module does not fit, so you have to find a old Ignition cause you can't buy it new. Wait and pray. After 3 Weeks i've found one. It's rare.


----------



## Terence Hill

Thats a cool Sticker. "Warning Suction Area"...."Keep away Children, Animals and small Cars. 



> Nice people beautiful women great health care best cars and chainsaws in the world best products in world.



You have forgot the Autobahn.


----------



## josh1981

How could I forget that lol 

Nice setup and machines 

I wish a BMW but canyou haul a trailer full of wood with it lol 

I drive a Toyota corolla and can haul trailer with wood stihl tools etc got it before the trouble started lol 

Why 460 over 441 is there that much difference between them


----------



## Terence Hill

Can you Test both Saws?
Both are good, its your choice.
Im not able to tell you, who is the best for you. Thats tricky.
Ask a prof. Logger


----------



## garyischofield

*hi*

What's your occupation?Are you a casual user of saws?Small firewood business?I always enjoy photos from Germany with scenic woods shots.Welcome.Keep on with the photos. Gary


----------



## Terence Hill

I make Firewood for my Oven and take Care about our small Wood.
I use my Saws but i don't need them all.
Its a hobby Today i take 440 tomorrow 064, you know.


----------



## garyischofield

*post script*

I'm the proud owner of two bmw k1200lt's.Im looking forward to a motorcycle tour through Germany.Are you familiar with those bikes?When riding into biker bars alot of people take notice.


----------



## josh1981

Yea I canlook at both. Ihear ya on hobby it's mine too help friends and make extra money lol


----------



## Terence Hill

garyischofield said:


> I'm the proud owner of two bmw k1200lt's.Im looking forward to a motorcycle tour through Germany.Are you familiar with those bikes?When riding into biker bars alot of people take notice.



Yes, my Fahter has R1100RT, but he has sold it. No Time to drive and i'm not licensed to drive a big Bike over 125ccm.

In the Factory i work, we make Parts for BMW, BMW Motorrad, RR, Mini, Bentley, Mercedes, Audi, KTM. Im at the Turning Centers. I've learnd "Feinwerkmechaniker" or "Maschinenbauer". I make CNC Programms and rigg Machines. Now i make a training to the Maschinenbau Meister. I can open my own Factory or theach apprentice, when i pass it.

Our Boss would like a Custom Bike, so we and our sister Factorys build this, in my eyes a ugly thing. Before it was a Prototyp K1200S with Engine from a K1300S.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBg4TemoDeY&feature=related

Now back to Topic

I've made a few Stupid Videos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-M81rcxv2No




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Szlo_hy4vrU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dq5nKur5Y60

Countryside...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAcOPXaw-5c


----------



## ihookem

Is that a Deutz tractor? My neighbor has a Deutz, he likes it. It doesn't use much fuel at all.


----------



## tjbier

ihookem said:


> Is that a Deutz tractor? My neighbor has a Deutz, he likes it. It doesn't use much fuel at all.



It says Fendt right underneath the pic....


----------



## Terence Hill

I've bought a 051!


----------



## josh1981

sweet saw. 051 is a great saw. I saw a 038 MAGNUM today. Ill have to get one. man are they LOUD!


----------



## logging22

Welcome to AS.


----------



## Terence Hill

josh1981 said:


> sweet saw. 051 is a great saw. I saw a 038 MAGNUM today. Ill have to get one. man are they LOUD!




Listen to a Contra! Thats beautiful Sound!

Yesterday, my brother visit me. He said "I've never listend to your Contra".

No Problem :greenchainsaw:

@logging22


----------



## josh1981

I have seen contra on YouTube and 090G beautiful sounds 

Very powerful machine 

I love 051


----------



## big daddio

Hey Terence, your 051 looks a lot better than mine. A project for later (used it about 20 plus years ago!!)


----------



## GeoffM

Welcome to the site Stefan, you will enjoy it. Your English is fine and will no doubt get better with time. 

Geoff.


----------



## Terence Hill

big daddio said:


> Hey Terence, your 051 looks a lot better than mine. A project for later (used it about 20 plus years ago!!)



It has a Chainbreak, very good! In Germany you not allowed to use a Saw without break in your own Wood! The association for Wood say, when you bought the saw (new) you can use it. But when you bought it as second Hand, its not allowed (to work wiht it). 


Geoffm: Wie jetzt, Location Süddeutschland?


----------



## big daddio

It doesn't have a chain brake Terence, just a hand guard. We didn't have chain brakes till a while after that, can't remember exactly when. Looks like yours didn't have the mount for the hand guard. That's a good lookin saw you have, how doe's it run?


----------



## Terence Hill

Ah yes! You are right!.....

Mine hasn't the mount! So i can't attach a brake. Only a hand guard.

I've only started the saw on last Saturday. She arrived on Saturday per postal delivery.

The air filter was completely full of dirt, i clean it and give a plenty of mix on it. Then pull 3-5 Times an it runs!

It revs low, but nothing beat cube inches.^^

In Germany we say: Hubraum statt Wohnraum.Better more Cube Inches then housing space^^

I'll attach the 63cm (25 inch) Bar from my Contra and replace the sprocket. Than put it on a cupboard.

Cant stay it in my room. My mom was killing me...


----------



## Terence Hill

I've some Alp Pics.....with Wood. ^^


----------



## josh1981

great poictures stefan!


----------



## GeoffM

Ich wohne in Oberasbach Stefan, Landkreis Fuerth. Nicht weit entfernt von Ingolstadt.

Geoff.


----------



## Terence Hill

GeoffM said:


> Ich wohne in Oberasbach Stefan, Landkreis Fuerth. Nicht weit entfernt von Ingolstadt.
> 
> Geoff.



ah ein Franke^^.


I have make some Pictures in our Garage.


The Quality isn't good......





Hydraulic Splitter





230C-BE from my Father





038 AV from my Father


----------



## tomtrees58

[/IMG]







looks like the batcycle:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Terence Hill

Today was a Saw Clean Day. Those Days are extrem rare.

I've make Pictures from my 031.































I like this Saw so much. I don't use it. Its from a dead family member. I cherish this Saw. But on a nice Saturday i fill it up with Mix and listen to the Sound.


----------



## josh1981

sweet saw stefan. too bad to hear about family member.


----------



## tjbier

Wow Stefan that 031 cleaned up very nice!!

And your pictures of the Alps are beautiful!! Hope to visit someday


----------



## Terence Hill

I've put some special Paint on the Muffler from the 051. It was total rusty.

The paint have to bake on the Muffler, so i let the 051 work for a few Minutes. 

Its Heat Proof up to 1300°F

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORiEcspFuf0


----------



## josh1981

good work man!


----------



## Terence Hill

http://www.youtube.com/user/Stihl1106#p/a/u/0/wPcTb_m1wwU

And another Video. Nice Sound i think.

When i have plenty of Time, i'll make a Onboard Video from the Fendt, driven in the Wood.


----------



## porsche965

Thanks for the pictures, just like being there. Toasting you now...


----------



## Terence Hill

Terence Hill said:


> [
> When i have plenty of Time, i'll make a Onboard Video from the Fendt, driven in the Wood.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkPq5zHHTjo


----------



## Damon

Terence Hill said:


> It revs low, but nothing beat cube inches.^^
> 
> In Germany we say: Hubraum statt Wohnraum.Better more Cube Inches then housing space^^



Around here we say "there is no replacement for displacement!" 

Tom


----------



## Terence Hill




----------



## hopgood

I was in Obertshausen (near Frankfurt) for two months in 2006 for training at Karl Mayer. Your pics bring back nice memories. Thanks


----------



## stihldriver

Hallo! Wo ist deine 084 Powersaw?


----------



## Terence Hill

Oh, my goooooood fried from allemagne! 

You mean this one?


----------



## stihldriver

Yes! I still hope in good condition


----------



## stihldriver

The sisters of evil :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Terence Hill

Yes, she's in good condition. You know the first pictures from her with the nice breadcrumbs. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Terence Hill

First Picture


----------



## stihldriver

We speak German:cool2:


----------



## stihldriver

After repairing testing in wood


----------

